# Ohio Hills Catfish Club/Ohio River Ravenswood WV.



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

FINALLY! Our first Ohio River Tournament of 2008. Hoping that the flatheads cooperate, but should be plenty of channels caught. I'll post results Sat. Night.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Team Mellon is ready! I just put the 3rd battery on charge. Looks like it's going to stay 50 degrees from launch time up until the weigh in. The rain seems like it might stay away, but there the 20-30 MPH wind advisary that will be fun to deal with!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Good luck guys and be safe.

Mellon- better take another anchor with ya. LOL


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

A tough day on the river! WINDY and lots of current Congrats to all who caught fish. 74 catfish weighed for a total weight of 444.4 lbs. and an average weight of 6 lbs. Water temps. were 49-51. Air temps at start and at weigh-in were in the 50's. Thanks again to Steve Searl/Skipper Rods for sponsoring! Thanks again to Doc and Lynn Lange/hookedoncatfish.com for the door prizes!

Here are your winners...

1st - Greg Flannery and Joe Horsley 52.2 lbs.

2nd - Larry Lange and Randy McWilliams 36.8 lbs.

3rd - JL Cambell and Colt Leasure 35.2 lbs.

BIGCAT - Shawn Adcock 19.8 lbs. flathead

Good job guys!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Larry!! what about pops?? or Mellon?? curious as to t number of flatties, chanels and blues that were weighed in. Now that its over, what were the patterns/baits that took a lot of fish? I just got the okay ( from the boss) to hit the Acats tourney this Sat at New richmond and need all the help I can get... .

Salmonid


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

The winning team said that they come off cut shad, cut skip, and cut crappie.

I have updated the OHCC site. Good luck at New Richmond. The warm water discharge just down river and the barges near there should produce something.

Here are a couple pics of Larry & Randy, Mellon and the family....


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great day. Congrats.


----------

